# Seite per Push neuladen



## MR_UNIX (19. Sep 2014)

Moin Leute,

ich habe einen kleinen Auftrag von einem Freund bekommen und bevor ich ihm sage "ja, mache ich dir" wollte ich mal fragen, ob das überhaupt so machbar ist wie er sich das denkt. Ich selbst glaube nämlich, dass das so nicht funktioniert.

Er möchte einen Chat auf Web-Basis haben, allerdings nicht per Ajax oder ähnlichem sondern die Seite soll neugeladen werden, sobald eine neue Nachricht eintrifft. Sprich es wird nicht in ein Textfeld per append() oder whatever etwas dazugeschrieben sondern eben die GANZE Seite neu geladen werden.

Aber ich meine, das geht doch nur, wenn im Client - also doch JS/jQuery/Ajax - irgendetwas abläuft, da HTTP ja verbindungslos ist. Wie würde man das am besten umsetzen, mit möglichst wenig Kommunikation? Es darf kaum Bandbreite benutzen, sprich es soll nur kommuniziert werden wenn erforderlich. Nutzt man Websockets?


----------



## stg (20. Sep 2014)

Was du selbst schreibst ist alles richtig und dem ist eigentlich nicht viel hinzuzügen. 

Je nach eingesetzter Technologie gibt es glücklicherweise einige Frameworks, die einem eine ganze Menge Arbeit abnehmen. Für JSF z.B. biete PrimeFaces einen auf Atmosphere basierenden Push: Directory: /showcase/push/


----------



## JeromeC (22. Sep 2014)

Ich selber hänge auch gerade an dem Thema dran. Primefaces push ist nicht ganz leicht zu konfigurieren, da es das Atmosphere-Framework nutzt. Ich fange erstmal mit Websockets an, diese zu verstehen. Es ist auf jedenfall der richtige Weg, davor nutzte man Short / Long Polling, dass aber mehr Traffic verbrauchte und auch so noch ein paar Nachteile hat.

Les dir diese Artikel durch, dann bekommst du ein Gefühl für die Materie:
Einf
Web Socket Tutorial | Jumping Bean - We Build, We Support, We Train

LG Jerome


----------

